# Id This Serra Plzzz



## rhom2112 (Feb 22, 2013)

i brought this serra it came in a shipment from venezuela as a elonge iv bin told it might be a irritans??? any ideas


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

Just to tie up loose ends -- this is a Pristobrycon striolatus


----------

